# Dutilleux's violin concerto vs. Ligeti's violin concerto.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it's an interesting comparison. Both composers had roughly the same age when they composed their violin concertos, 70 years approximately, so both pieces are very mature and represent, in some senses, the aesthetic credo of the composers. Both pieces were composed roughly at the same time, between 1980 and 1990. They are considered masterpieces of the modern, late 20th century, period. Both pieces explore tone color and colorful harmonies. Some people say that the harmony in these pieces is more "traditional" in some senses. May be, sometimes there's a modal flavor.
It's not a poll, just a comparison and discussion of both pieces, their similarities and differences.

Ligeti's violin concerto:






Dutilleux's violin concerto:






(if you want to hear the full pieces, check the other parts on youtube)


----------

